# hi all!



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Well it has been so long since i have been on here!! Well I guess i will update you on the things that are goin on around here. I have 3 does due this month yay! You all might remember Lilly, she had triplets back in January, 2 girls and a boy, SDK has the buckling. Well she is due AGAIN anyday by my poor departed buck, rodeo clown, he died about 2 months ago from silent pneumonia. And I have 2 girls due with his kids  . It is bitter sweet. She is pretty big again, I am thinking big twins or smaller trips. I am going to go and get pics of her. And she was not supposed to be bred back so quick but I had rodeo and a few girls out to breed to him and miss lilly decided she wanted to be pregnant again so she jumped the fence and low and behold she is due lol. It was meant to be. Ok well I will update you with pics and when she kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Good luck!!! Hope you get some doelings to keep from your buck.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey SGM wanna ship me one of your goats??? I am in love with your animals and wish I could afford one of them!  your herdname would run like wildfire around here with your bloodlines!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't wait to see what they have!! And your right - it was meant to be  Sorry about your buck :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Well thank you very much. That means a lot!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

O Boy!! Even more cuties to be seeing soon!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

speaking of does due soon Sixshooterfarm. sangria and fiona should be due starting on september 15th and ending september 27. they will be kids from my blue eyed buck. crossing my fingers for a chocolate doe( for me to steal) i miss my old fat girls. also that gold doe you were interested in earlier this year is due the same time, didn't know if you were interested


and if all goes well, lily's little dude may have a girlfriend this winter. dunno yet


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

I would totally be interested!! I love that gold doe! Well I know that fiona is not bred, about 3 weeks ago she had a bloody discharge, she aborted what she had, or I am thinking it was a false pregnancy because she had a bloody discharge and a small placenta like thing come out but no baby..... i dont know what that was all about, never seen that before. I am thinking between the move and her ALWAYS picking fights with the other girls it caused her to abort, if she was even bred. So she got a uterine flush and antibiotics and she is doing just fine. Now sangria, she is doing wonderful, not sure if she is bred or not as she dosent have an udder coming in and isent really that fat, maybe she just has one or 2 in there as they are both big girls and could hide a pregnancy well. What do they normally do?? Yes I would be happy to do a little trading with ya as I want a girl from that gold doe! 

as far as Lilly goes.... lol! She is laboring nicely, contractions everyonce in a while, soft ligs, and white to clear discharge. she has been digging to china and up and down alot but thats normal for her the day before. I dont think she is gonna kid tonight, probably tomarrow sometime. please cross your fingers for a beautiful baby, I am at the point I dont care, girl or boy, I want rodeos bloodlines to live on and want a beautiful baby to continue. cross your fingers all for a safe delivery!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

will be praying for a healthy kid/s


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my gosh, that sucks. i've never had a doe abort before. if sangria hasn't come in heat ( usually has white discharge for about 4 days and talks alot) then she is bred, she hides twins well and singles really well. she usually doesn't start to bag up until about a week or so before. that really bums me out i really want a doe from those one of those two.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

as to my gold doe, i think she may have triplets, she's due the same time as sangria but her due date goes three weeks longer after theirs stop. i already have a hold on one doe but if she has two then i know where to go


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Hello sixshooter farm :wave: , I recognize your name from our website guestbook awhile back!
Best of luck with some healthy babies! :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

It is good to hear from you. I am so sorry for you loss but it sounds like he has left his mark on several does.

Keep us posted on the babies.

Welcome back


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all, and it is good to be back! WELL SDK, dont you want to wait for me to breed sangria or fiona to a different buck so you can get some different bloodlines? 

Ok Lilly still hasent kidded, she is definently in labor, wont touch her food, normally she is kicking everybodys butts to get away from her food. She has some major discharge and is contracting but hasent laid down and given me a push yet. I am watching her but I think that it is still gonna be another couple of hours. Pictures as soon as babies are born! Oh and SDK these babies are some what related to the last bunch. The sire was out of Jesse and Divinity, Titan has jesse as a grandsire in his pedigree, so there is a little bit of similarity. Hopefully they have moonspots cause rodeo was covered in them!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Babies comin'!!! She definately sounds close.. ray: safe and healthy delivery :dance:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wahooo!!! Some awesomely adorable babies are on their way!! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha more spots! i actually wanted a baby out of fiona and bud but then i traded with you and fiona has aborted so sangria is the last chance. 

romeo's little girl has seemed to stop growing. except the horns, they still grew. i think i have to have them surgically removed. 


maybe lily will have two or three does!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad to hear from you! Any news?


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

well we are almost there. There is a bubble right there in the birth canal, just need her to push!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Come on girl! Hope you have some babies by now! Good luck!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

Her horns are growing? you need to send me a picture of that! I cant remember, was she disbudded when you got her or did you do that? You might want to do it again and REALLY burn them. thats weird. Well dont worry about her growing, that is the bloodlines. She will be tiny for quite a while then all of the sudden they will have a growth spurt and be a BIG baby lol. Just give her time. Well if sangria has a couple of does I will send one your way.

ok lilly is driving me nuts. She seems to have just stopped everything! We were so close and she just stopped. She never pushed, just was hunching her back allot and stretching and laying down getting up. she is so close it is not even funny. no water has broke so I am not going to worry just yet. I have a feeling she has one huge baby in ther  :veryangry: and thats whats taking her so long. Goober did the same thing last month. Labor took forever and a day lol and when she finally kidded there was a huge buckling!! man I hope not!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i dehorned her after i got her with our hottest dehorner and i thought it had worked, but they are still growing, she's adorable


tell lilly to hurry up!! i've been waiting all day!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

can you guys check out the caprine special care, I think there might be something wrong with lilly


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ok her water broke and she is giving me little pushes, I gave her a capsule of calcium and she gladly ate it, i dident even have to drench her, she just ate it so that is telling me she is deficient. Her contractions are not that strong but I am going in and stimulating her and she will push. I have a feeling that this is gonna take a while, please pray everyone for healthy babies and healthy mom!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

go lily go!!! 

glad that the calcium is working, try a greener alfalfa too to boost calcium


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

well all went well.... healthy mom and healthy........baby BOY! I think she is done which really dissapoints me... but oh well he is gorgeous, I am downloading the pictures now. He is black and white, cant tell if there are moonspots yet, and brown eyes. He sure is a looker!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

huzzah!


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

ok here he is!!


















already being a character









look at those shoulders!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! :boy: He is a big boy, no wonder mama had you worried :greengrin: He is a very flashy pattern too...just love the black/white combo :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

AWW.. he is super cute and i can see his tight shoulders! yay lily.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations on the gorgeous baby :boy: !!! He is so colorful! Pity you didn't get a girl but I'm so glad to hear she kidded ok. I was gone for a few hours and had thought she would have kidded almost immediately after your post about the bubble. Glad it ended so well!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, first I was here and then I was there now I'm back here again! I'm soooo happy every thing went well and you have a beautiful kid. :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! He is sooooo handsome!! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on a beautiful baby boy!!! :stars: Glad to hear mom is doing good too!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! He is adorable :stars:


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

thank you all. They are both doing really well! baby is funny, spunky as all ever, he is even blubberin at the girls that come to the pen to check him out lol :roll: . Momma is good, the swelling and the bloat went away. I dont know what in the world that was all about but she is back to her ol self again! I am gonna go take more pics! think of good names!


----------

